# Προσωπικά δεδομένα



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Γύρω στις 4 το απόγευμα άκουσα σε έκτακτο δελτίο στην τηλεόραση για την πτώση του ελικοπτέρου στο οποίο επέβαινε ο Κώστας Μακεδόνας. Εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχαν ακόμα εντοπιστεί οι επιβαίνοντες (σώοι, ευτυχώς). Προφανώς ήταν μια αρκετά σοβαρή είδηση που μεταδόθηκε απ' όλα τα κανάλια και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς, και συνοδεύτηκε μετά από αρκετή ώρα από νεότερο δελτίο για την αίσια έκβαση. 

Ξέρετε πώς μετέδωσε το ραδιόφωνο του ΑΝΤ1 τη δεύτερη είδηση; (Δεν άκουσα πώς μετέδωσε την πρώτη.) "Σώοι βρέθηκαν οι επιβαίνοντες ιδιωτικού ελικοπτέρου το οποίο κατέπεσε στην περιοχή της Μαλακάσας... Ο πιλότος μεταφέρθηκε στο ΝΙΜΤΣ και *ο ιδιώτης* στον Ευαγγελισμό".

Σε ποιο σημείο έχει φτάσει ο παραλογισμός να μη λένε ονόματα στα ΜΜΕ; Από την "τριανταπεντάχρονη" και τον "εργατολόγο", καταντήσαμε να αποκαλείται ένας δημοφιλής τραγουδιστής "ο ιδιώτης"; 

Κάποια άλλη μέρα έδειξαν στις ειδήσεις μια ληστεία, που είχε καταγραφεί από κάμερα ασφαλείας, στο μαγαζί μιας δυστυχισμένης γυναίκας που την λήστευαν για πολλοστή φορά, και κάλυψαν το πρόσωπο του ληστή! Για να προστατεύσουν τα προσωπικά του δεδομένα; Για να μην μπορέσει κανένας να τον αναγνωρίσει και να συλληφθεί; 

Τα ίδια κανάλια που στις πρωινομεσημεριανές εκπομπές τους κουτσομπολεύουν, διασύρουν, σπιλώνουν, και βγάζουν στη φόρα προσωπικές υποθέσεις ανθρώπων που δεν παρανόμησαν σε τίποτα, στις ειδησεογραφικές εκπομπές προστατεύουν τα προσωπικά δεδομένα ληστών και δολοφόνων! Ζούμε στη χώρα του παραλογισμού και της απύθμενης υποκρισίας!


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ζούμε στη χώρα του παραλογισμού και της απύθμενης υποκρισίας!


Πρώτη γρήγορη παρατήρηση: ο συγκεκριμένος παραλογισμός και η συγκεκριμένη υποκρισία είναι ξενόφερτα. Όχι πως μας λείπουν τα εγχώρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται στη Σουηδία ή στην Αυστραλία, αλλά στην Αγγλία και ΗΠΑ, των οποίων παρακολουθώ έντυπα και ΜΜΕ, δεν έχουν τέτοια τακτική.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 22, 2008)

H υποκρισία έγκειται όχι στο ότι άλλες φορές λέμε τα ονόματα και άλλες όχι, αλλά στο ότι και όταν δεν τα λέμε, φροντίζουμε να φωτογραφίσουμε τα πρόσωπα με τέτοια λεπτομέρεια, ώστε όποιος ξέρει το άτομο καταλαβαίνει αμέσως ότι περί αυτού πρόκειται. Δηλαδή τυπικά τήρηση και ουσιαστικά παράβαση του νόμου.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 23, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ο πιλότος μεταφέρθηκε στο ΝΙΜΤΣ και *ο ιδιώτης* στον Ευαγγελισμό".



(Αν δεν πω τη λαλακία μου, θα σκάσω) Εγώ ανακαλύπτω υποβόσκουσα αντιπάθεια. Γιατί "ιδιώτης"; Δεν θα μπορούσε να πει "ο έτερος επιβάτης"; Τι σου 'κανε ο Μακεδόνας, κύριος; 

Κάπα, τρίζει η καρέκλα σου, θα σου φάω τον τίτλο του σούπερ αποδομητή...


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 23, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> (Αν δεν πω τη λαλακία μου, θα σκάσω) Εγώ ανακαλύπτω υποβόσκουσα αντιπάθεια. Γιατί "ιδιώτης"; Δεν θα μπορούσε να πει "ο έτερος επιβάτης"; Τι σου 'κανε ο Μακεδόνας, κύριος;
> 
> Κάπα, τρίζει η καρέκλα σου, θα σου φάω τον τίτλο του σούπερ αποδομητή...



Keep up the good work, dear!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Εγώ ανακαλύπτω υποβόσκουσα αντιπάθεια. Γιατί "ιδιώτης"; Δεν θα μπορούσε να πει "ο έτερος επιβάτης"; Τι σου 'κανε ο Μακεδόνας, κύριος;


1. Δεν είναι "έτερος" επιβάτης, είναι ο μοναδικός επιβάτης. Ο χειριστής του ελικοπτέρου είναι πλήρωμα, όχι επιβάτης.
2. Ο χαρακτηρισμός "ιδιώτης" _αποτελεί_ προσωπικό δεδομένο, διότι αποκαλύπτει το IQ score του εν λόγω ατόμου.
3. Το "Μακεδόνας" δεν μπορεί ούτως ή άλλως να χρησιμοποιείται όσο ακόμη διαρκεί η διαπραγμάτευσή μας με τη FYROM για το θέμα του ονόματος.


----------

